

Ask HN: % of time idle of a router wifi? - eridal

Leaving aside the fact that it depends on factors such as the network traffic or the quantity of clients, how much time is the router wifi just.. you know, waiting?
======
nodata
Why?

~~~
eridal
Curiosity

